# What does this jig do? (spotted in a Kijiji ad, behind a band saw)



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

First of all a "Happy new year! "

It seems to be some sort of DIY rollers combined with a cut stop
I am not sure what the wing nuts are for, under each of those "rollers" 
If you know that the plan isposted somewhere I would like to have a look at it please


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Those wing nuts may be for height adjustment. looks like there might be a nut under the wing nut, to lock the nut to the threads.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Definitely an outfeed system. I would also agree that the threaded rod and wingnuts are for leveling and locking the rollers in place.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like an outfeed system for the bandsaw but also material support for the miter saw you see in the background. It's probably serving 2 purposes with the adjustable rollers to meet the needs of both tools.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Looks dang clever.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I am still unclear how the PVC tubs are supported and how the wing nuts lift the the jig
One of the rollers seems obviously longer than others..why?
Anybody able to sketch it up?


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks like a "table" for the chop saw at the other end, you can see a movable stop block near the center of the back


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> I am still unclear how the PVC tubs are supported and how the wing nuts lift the the jig
> One of the rollers seems obviously longer than others..why?
> Anybody able to sketch it up?
> 
> - MiniMe


PVC tubes are supported by the 2 threaded rods in each. There's probably a nut inside the tube and one directly below it to hold the tube in place but not tight so it can still spin (probably using lock nuts). the threaded rod goes into the table through a t-nut, which is where the adjustability comes in. Wing nut will lock the threaded rod in place so it doesn't move. In the photo, the wing nuts are probably loose as he/she was probably in the middle of adjusting them.

One of the tube is not longer. He pulled it out so it doesn't interfere with the miter saw fence and then raised it to match the height of the bandsaw.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

What I want know is when he is going to setup the Lift O-matic 60m clothesline.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> I am still unclear how the PVC tubs are supported and how the wing nuts lift the the jig
> One of the rollers seems obviously longer than others..why?
> Anybody able to sketch it up?
> 
> ...


Got it, thanks for the explanation!
While the improvised rollers idea is nice, adjusting all of them is a PIA
I would rather raise/adjust the base for all the rollers and leave them fixed in place (no nuts and threaded rods there)


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

> I am still unclear how the PVC tubs are supported and how the wing nuts lift the the jig
> One of the rollers seems obviously longer than others..why?
> Anybody able to sketch it up?
> 
> - MiniMe


I did a quick sketch of how I think it works. Hopefully this makes it clear and answers the question.










The wingnuts are just locknuts bumped up against some regular nuts used to level the rollers.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> I am still unclear how the PVC tubs are supported and how the wing nuts lift the the jig
> One of the rollers seems obviously longer than others..why?
> Anybody able to sketch it up?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, yes I think that is how it is built, with the exception of the fact that he or she seems to have one plywood strip under each roller, I wonder that they sit on. Quite complicated if you ask me, especially if it was built for the miter saw
Here is another picture, I should have looked at all the pictures the seller posted
It seems that one of the ends of the supporting PVC pipes is attached to the piece of wood that has the T track installed on it 
Look at the first, and the third roller


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Hey @minime, what tools, machines did you end up buying? Not accusing you of trolling but you are getting lots of replies to questions you are asking. Did you buy a dust collector, band saw or a bigger motor for it or table saw or the Incra fence or repair the garage floor?

Unless you are cutting or resawing very long boards this jig really has no practical use for you. Or, are you just gathering info before setting up your shop? Just curious.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Hey @minime, what tools, machines did you end up buying? Not accusing you of trolling but you are getting lots of replies to questions you are asking. Did you buy a dust collector, band saw or a bigger motor for it or table saw or the Incra fence or repair the garage floor?
> 
> Unless you are cutting or resawing very long boards this jig really has no practical use for you. Or, are you just gathering info before setting up your shop? Just curious.
> 
> - Andybb


If you browse through my threads you will see that I bought some of the things that I was planning to.
Dust collector, piping accessories for it, arm for dust collector, Drill press (small one) I started collecting the components for my DIY workshop mobile bench (got lucky and I bout 4×4" Rubber wheels with breaks for 5CAD a piece!!! -stock liquidation at Rona, then I bught 2 others exact the same dimension for 11CAD from Home Depot, I bought the scissor jack (-I already had one) as per my design. Floor will become optional with these 4" wheels. 
So yes I am making progress, the plan was to start building the table in the last 4 days of December but… I got a cold right adter I returned from vacation and I could not get out of the house -cold air would make me cough even harder then I was. The unheated garage -even with a MrHeater there was not very appealing so I played safe. Hopefully I will move ahead this weekend. In the mean time I got dragged into Home Automation and I salvaged -replaced 6 RF controlled power plugs which I will be using to control my tools in the new shop I am building.
Hacking various devices to work together with Home Assistant or Google Home kept me ibusy in the house. Finding ways to reuse an old audio system in the new automation world was a challenge. Automating curtains or roller blinds another tough topic (expensive like hell) Finding ways to connect security cameras, sensors for air quality, noise, light, motion detectors, humidity etc …another nightmare. Each vendor has his own crap that can or can not be hacked …Showing your pictures on TV …controlling the TV with the home automation system..these kept me busy like hell for the last 7 days or so
The Incra tools are still a go, together with some accessories (I settled for 1000HD with Express sled) but that will be paid in USD on Amazon.com and delivered to my hotel in US when I will be there for a training

I hope this report makes me more authentic and credible
My interest about the above rollers and outfeed table was because it could be a possible addition to my design for my workbench -already improved with other details in the mean time 

Band saw is a no go, for now, I am waiting for a cheap one 10-12" that could sit on a table. A larger one would take too much space (won't sit on the table I am building) and it would be an overkill for my needs. Yet it would be a cool tool to have


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Excellent! Sounds like you put a lot of thought into it. Sorry for being suspicious.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It looks to me like the outfeed bench is made of long 2×4's.attached to the wall studs with plywood gussets. The large white PVC tubes slide freely on the grey PVC tubes which in turn are bolted through, probably a length of all thread or stud that is bolted to the piece of plywood. The wing nut is used to lock down the roller assembly. The entire roller assembly is able to slide along the 2×4 structure and can be locked in place anywhere. The small black knob next to the bandsaw locks the roller assembly down.


----------

